# [SOLVED] USB mouse doesn't work....



## Dark_Templar (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello!

I am having a problem with my USB mouse.

I just reformatted my PC (XP Pro SP3) and when I log on to my computer, my mouse won't work. There is also a window that says "Hardware Installation" thing...

What do I need to make my mouse work?

Motherboard: Elitegroup P4M266A-8235 

Maybe a driver problem?


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: USB mouse doesn't work....*

if you give it a minute the mouse should install this sometimes happens as the computer has to install the hardware ie the mouse before use


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: USB mouse doesn't work....*

Did you install the Mobo drivers? 
Do any other USB devices work in the same USB slot? 
Will the mouse work in a different USB slot?
Did your mouse come with a software disc?


----------



## Dark_Templar (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: USB mouse doesn't work....*

Installed all motherboard drivers. Working perfectly now.

Thanks


----------

